# ROFFS for Offshore Fishing?



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Is ROFFS a good service for offshore (not bluewater) fishing? I would love to be able to find another weed line on my next trip.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Naby said:


> Is ROFFS a good service for offshore (not bluewater) fishing? I would love to be able to find another weed line on my next trip.


Um..not quite sure what you mean by offshore and NOT bluewater but to answer your question, yes, Roffs is a good service for finding temperature changes, water color, rips and how long they have been there, etc. Better to get Hilton's though so you can monitor it every day.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not going to ever go farther than 30 miles or so from Destin, that is what I mean by offshore and not bluewater.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Naby said:


> I'm not going to ever go farther than 30 miles or so from Destin, that is what I mean by offshore and not bluewater.


Gotcha. Well my answer still stands. Check Hilton's out!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give them a look!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ROFFS gives a full breakdown of what is being viewed and a fishing prediction as well which is good if you haven't been out in a while or aren't quite sure how to read satellite imaging charts. I personally like Hilton's or Terrafin better though. They cost less and give you more area viewing options for what you pay BUT you have to learn how to interpret what you are looking at in terms of water temps, chloropyll output (water color), currents and altimetry. Learning to overlay these different charts and relate certain contrasts on them is the key to getting the most out of thses services.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

if you're only staying within 30 miles of the pass, check out the supermap on florida-offshore.com their chlorophyll map is pretty good and will give you a good idea of which way to head out of the pass.Their wind forecast on reefcast is also pretty accurate. more often than not , fishing 30 miles out of destin, your probably going to be looking for clean water either going to the west edge or the east edge if your trolling.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

out of curiosity, did you end up subscribing to roffs for the discounted reports?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Free temperature here from rutgers university. 

http://marine.rutgers.edu/cool/sat_data/?product=sst&region=gulfmexico&nothumbs=0


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

No, not yet. I'm just getting opinions.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Keep in mind this time of year Roffs does not update on Saturday, so if you go out on Sunday the report may not be very up to date.


----------

